# Meet Josh the Peruvian Hairless Dog



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, what a scamp.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070121/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_peru_dog


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Those are awesome-looking little dudes. Glad to see that the Peruvian government has taken a stance to protect these national treasures.


----------

